# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Torre Blanca espera procesar más de un millón de cajas de espárragos

## Bruno Cillóniz

En el 2010  _Asimismo, la empresa procesadora de frutas y hortalizas del grupo ROMERO, proyectó incrementar sus procesamientos de cítricos._   *Por:* Redacción  *Lima, 02 ago (Agraria.pe).-*El Grupo Romero, segundo grupo económico importante del Perú, también está presente en el sector agroexportador de frutas y hortalizas. Esta vez, a través de su empresa Procesadora Torre Blanca, brinda servicios de transporte, empaque, almacenamiento refrigerado y el aseguramiento de la cadena de frío desde la cosecha hasta la comercialización del producto en el mercado internacional. 
Según el gerente general de Torre Blanca, Marcus De Monzarz Villa, la actividad más importante de la empresa es la comercial, ya que agrupa a 16 productores en aproximadamente 1,6 mil Has de cítricos (principalmente) paltas y espárragos (en menor cantidad). Frutas de gran demanda que cumplen con los más rigurosos estándares internacionales.   *Capacidad de Frío* 
Para Fernando Cillóniz (*i**nform@cción*) es importante que los agroexportadores peruanos dominen el manejo de los envíos de frutas y hortalizas en frío, porque esto incrementará las exportaciones a futuro. En ese sentido, Torre Blanca ofrece una capacidad de almacenamiento en frío de 1400 pallets, y puede procesar 15 contenedores (FCL) diarios entre cítricos, paltas y espárragos.  
Se espera en el corto plazo ampliar la capacidad en cítricos y espárragos, así como diversificar el portafolio de productos con mango para aprovechar la capacidad instalada en los meses de menor producción de nuestros productos tradicionales. Estamos invirtiendo en un proyecto de ozono para nuestras cámaras de frío, que permite un mejor manejo de la fruta, explicó el gerente De Monzarz. 
Asimismo, es importante señalar que la empresa cuenta con 3 cámaras de desverdizado (600 TM) con un sistema de automatizado que controla los parámetros necesarios para el mejor tratamiento de la fruta. Hornos de presecado y secado. Además, 3 túneles de aire forzado con un sistema de monitoreo de temperatura de pulpa y 4 cámaras de almacenamiento (860 TM).  *Proyecciones 2010* 
Con respecto al 2009, Torre Blanca llegó a procesar casi 1 millón de cajas (de 5 Kgs.) de espárragos, 363 contenedores de paltas y 240 contenedores de cítricos. Para este 2010 la empresa espera procesar 1.2 millones cajas de espárragos, 400 contenedores de paltas y 450 contenedores de cítricos informó el gerente de Torre Blanca. 
Es importante mencionar que Torre Blanca exporta a Canadá, EEUU, Centroamérica, Inglaterra, España, Francia, Holanda, Rusia, entre otros.   *DATOS:*  
El Fundo Santa Patricia nace en Febrero de 2005, y hoy cuenta con aproximadamente 450 Has, de las cuales 170 son de cítricos, 60 de espárragos y 120 Has de palta Hass. Con la gran cantidad de fruta se crea la necesidad del procesamiento, y es así como nace la Procesadora Torre Blanca, el proyecto que comienza en enero de 2006 y se logra la primera exportación en abril de 2007.  
Un pallet, es una estructura de agrupación de carga, fabricada generalmente con madera. La funcionalidad del pallet, es el transportar carga, generalmente fruta. Por lo mismo, los pallet, tiene forma rectangular o cuadrada. Esto es, para que sea más fácil su manipulación.Temas similares: Vendo linea completa para procesar deshidratados Artículo: Perú espera que palta y espárragos ingresen al mercado chino el próximo año Artículo: Ecuador: un millón de cajas de banano menos vendidas Cajas para espárragos y otros MINAG presentó a jefe de la autoridad nacional del agua, Abelardo De la Torre

----------


## kscastaneda

Pues se doblaron porque ahora el precio esta $ 4.00 
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

La semana pasada el precio del esparrago estuvo $0.85 ahora esta $1.20 fuente Ing. Jimy Silva - Empresa exportadora EXPORT VALLEVERDE - La Libertad su nextel 103*3132 brindan tambien servicio de envasado y exportación. 
Cordialmente,

----------

